# Diablo 2 Singelplayer



## RAV88 (8. September 2009)

Hallo liebe buffies 


Ich weiß nicht ob es dazu schon er thread gab wenn ja tut es mir leid. Meine Frage: Wenn man in Diablo 2 den Singelplayer durchspielt kann man dann diesen Singelplayer Char dann ins Battel.net übertragen?. Würde mich über antworten freuen.


----------



## Bllademaster (8. September 2009)

nope


----------



## jolk (9. September 2009)

du kannst mit dem singeplayer charakter nur im multiplayer 2 spielen, aber das würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, da man im sp cheaten kann und der multiplayer 2 dementsprechend auch aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.b. kleine zauber mit +5k life, allen auren dies gibts usw. :/


----------



## RAV88 (10. September 2009)

ok danke für die antwort


----------

